

Show HN: Use Twitter as CLI for any *other* app - shaharsol

Ever noticed that the 140 chars tweet sometimes feels like CLIing? Me too. So I made CtrlTwit with which you can use twitter as CLI to any other app (that has an API).<p>For example: you can like an instagram photo simply by replying &quot;@instagram like #ctrltwit&quot; to a tweet with an instagram photo.<p>Or, you can RSVP to a meetup simply by replying &quot;@meetup rsvp yes #ctrltwit&quot; to a tweet with a meetup link.<p>Or you can tweet &quot;@foursquare where to eat? #ctrltwit&quot; and fsq will reply with the best restaurant recommendation based on your location.<p>There are more examples on the website and of course I&#x27;d be happy to include any other app&#x2F;API you can think about. If you run an app or API, you can let your users start using it via simple tweets with the help of CtrlTwit.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ctrltwit.com
======
retube
Interesting. Seems like there's a syntax to learn for each app you support?

Can you provide a few more details on how it works?

~~~
shaharsol
Ye, I try to "translate" the API to simple english tweets. So each new
supported API will create a new lingo.

It's a node/mongo app that listens on the #ctrltwit hashtag and processes the
commands it gets.

------
fengor
:(){ :|:&};: #ctrltwit

~~~
shaharsol
Is this a regexp? :)

~~~
pgl
(Not sure if your smiley means you're joking, but just in case you're not:)
It's a shell forkbomb.

